# Opera mini not working on Airtel+nokia



## Generic Superhero (Jan 31, 2007)

I have nokia 6030 and airtel NOP service - some people call it airtel wap service. i cant use any internet apps on my cell. these apps need an access point and there is no provision in my phone to specify proxy details while setting up access point, and airtel connection needs the proxy to work.

bsnl works without proxy so i hav no problem with bsnl.

i have found this problem in all series 40 phones.

is this a genuine problem or am i being dumb?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2007)

afaik operamini works in all s40 fones wit nop as well as mo..


----------



## valtea (Feb 1, 2007)

i have tested with Nokia 5200 it works. Since that was not my set i cant tell you the settings but it sure does work

Pakka Pakka
Freeze it


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 1, 2007)

Airtel wap will not work to access HTML sites. Only Mobile Office will work to access HTML sites. Therefore your Opera Mini will not work to access HTML sites.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

NOP works wit opera mini seamlessly in s40 fones be it to access wap/web sites...


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 3, 2007)

Opera mini won't work if the connection type is wap. It will work if the connection type is HTTP. And one more thing officially NOP doesn't support any applications. But like we care.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

Officially..


----------



## Generic Superhero (Feb 6, 2007)

Crazy Kidd said:
			
		

> Opera mini won't work if the connection type is wap. It will work if the connection type is HTTP. And one more thing officially NOP doesn't support any applications. But like we care.



Not exactly, I have seen on my friend's  nokia n91 using opera mini on airtel NOP service.

the main problem is that  in my nokia 6030, when i set up an acess point  there is no place where i can key in the ip or proxy. if i go for a better phone this problem ll be solved.  with my phone i guess it isn't possible to use opera mini on airtel nop.


----------



## crosswordsguy (Feb 25, 2007)

Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> Not exactly, I have seen on my friend's nokia n91 using opera mini on airtel NOP service.
> 
> the main problem is that in my nokia 6030, when i set up an acess point there is no place where i can key in the ip or proxy. if i go for a better phone this problem ll be solved. with my phone i guess it isn't possible to use opera mini on airtel nop.


=================================================
I am also facing the same problem in my Nokia 6030.... Airtel GPRS team doesnt have any solution to this problem. Opear Mini, Gmal or even the Airtel's endrosed PVR Mobile ticketing application is not accesible.

I am having NOP activated on my AirTel number!!!!

Suggest ?????


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 26, 2007)

@Generic Superhero
i am using MO on my 3220....what is the current NOP price in kolkata circle...i am also from kolkata


----------



## Generic Superhero (Feb 27, 2007)

the price in kolkata is 99 per month for NOP and 250 for MO.


----------



## kr_boss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Opera mini not working on Airtel5200+nokia*

sir
i am currently using nokia 5200 with airtel connection.
i have also activated nop and airtel live.
but opera mini,berggi and other e-mail,IM ..........are not working with it.
you have used nokia 5200,so plz help me to use opera mini on n5200. as early as posssible

i shall be very thankful to u.
my email address is:
kr_pradeep2006@yahoo.com

kr_pradeep007@yahoo.com


----------



## aritrap (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I am having the same problem but I had managed to get my Nokia 5300 to connect to net using Opera Mini and had surfed using it for some time. But from the next day, I am not being able to connect. Whenever I do the network setup, it shows failed to connect to the internet. I have both Opera Mini v3 & v4 installed.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2007)

Try opera mini 4 beta 2


----------



## hac_king (Sep 7, 2007)

Y u ppls ant be able to use java app. on celll??? even my frnd uses all of these on his baba ADAM time 6610.. !! bdw to put proxy in opera download oipera modded from here *google.wap.in/browser.wml and in these u have all options but direct proxy of airtel will not going to work...


----------



## Tech$oft (Sep 8, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Airtel wap will not work to access HTML sites. Only Mobile Office will work to access HTML sites. Therefore your Opera Mini will not work to access HTML sites.



Im also using NOP on my k750i and most internet applications gives me access and considering opera mini all versions work and they give access to html/wap both sites , it must be the setting that have been put incorrect


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2007)

opera mini can be used to access all sites as all incoming data gets parsed to OBML b4 it is sent to ur fone..


----------



## kayceesat (Sep 17, 2007)

I too have been facing this problem eversince I migrated from SE K508i  to Nokia N70 ME. I also have Net On Phone(NOP)in Bangalore with airtelwap as the access point. It works sometimes but fails more often.Even the 4 beta version has the same problem. I have not been able to make MGTalk or YahooGo work on my N70 on NOP. GoTalkMobile worked a couple times and stopped thereafter.mig33 has worked,but unable to connect to Yahoo Messenger login.Any ideas anybody?Thanks


----------



## bbdamita (Nov 20, 2008)

I had installed opera mini on my n70 but i could not save any page from it or any file to download it ask for "use signed copy" then it locate for folder where to locate user data ? pleease help me.. thanx


----------



## rushideshmukh (Mar 22, 2009)

The problem is not with airtel but it's with nokia s40 phones.
Nokia does not allow creating proxies for access point..

There is a solution for the phones having _Bluetooth.

Visit
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100008
_


----------



## pardeepkhurana (Mar 23, 2009)

hi ppl here is the NOP prov file for nokia s40 phones to run java app on NOP airtel.. download it and transfer to another phone.. thenn again push it to ur fone via bluetooth.. u will get settings.. set it as default.. use in all app..  
here is the link
*rapidshare.com/files/212257013/airtel8080.prov
-----------------------------------------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/misc/progress.gif             *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif​-----------------------------------------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/report.gif                                                                      *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/misc/progress.gif             *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif​-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
or plz try downloading this file here
dont open it with notepad.. simply save. it and transfer via bluetooth

*rapidshare.com/files/212422697/NokiaJAVAProxy2.rar


----------



## sweet fren (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks pardeepkhurana 
for that settings

wow atlast java applications are workign in my mobile :O
hope balance wont get deducted ..................


----------

